# will progesterone during tww delay BFP?



## maureenmarsh

I'm on propesterone ( supporisities ) from 3 dpo till about 14dpo and I was just wondering if progesterone will make harder to pick up hcg and then get later bfp on later dpo? I read alot of posts that seem that people on progesterone are not getting their bfp till 12 to 14dpo, i'm around 10 to 11 dpo and bfn tests, I sooo want to stop the progesterone today so af can come on time but dont want to lose a baby if people on progesterone get later bfp's


----------



## _Nell

Personally i prefer not to risk it and continue on the progesterone until 14dpo....or at least i try to, my period usually breaks through and arrives on 13dpo as normal.

The progesterone will not affect a hpt picking up the hcg and showing a positive.

A FRER hpt should show a BFP by now, but it's not guaranteed so I personally wouldn't risk it by stopping the progesterone early.


----------



## readyformore

Progesterone never delayed my AF, not even by a few hours. So, I would keep up with it. 
I got a bfp while on progesterone at 11dpo.


----------



## Blue12

Progesterone does not have an affect on a bfp showing up. As much as it is a pain, I would continue taking the progesterone regardless. With my IUI my af did not show up until 17 dpo because progesterone typically delays af.


----------



## BeybisMoms

Don't stop. Most RE's will suggest you use progesterone till 14DPO test on that day. If negative.. then stop.


----------



## Flake-y

Progesterone makes no differnce to a HPT. In a normal 2ww you'd produce progesterone anyway, & it helps the embro implant so I def wouldn't stop it before they tell you to. I got a bfn on 11dpo, then a bfp on the evening of 12dpo, that was with a frer though.

Good luck!


----------



## chocolatecat

My RE has told me it can delay AF, but makes no diff to a HCG.
Personally I have a problem with spotting and a short Luetal phase unless I take progesterone. My period doesn't come until a 2-3 days after stopping taking progesterone, but that's after 2 chemical PGs - I'm not sure what effect it would have if it had been a BFN. I suspect I'll find out this month (no fertility treatment but I'm taking progesterone)


----------

